# westinghouse tv wont turn on



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i have a westinghouse ew40t4fw that will not power on. it was given to me in this condition i would like to repair it if cheap enough. the power light on front comes on and glows orange but that is all it does.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

ok lots of researching later i believe it is the main board that is the issue. wont be replaced for a while i dont really need the tv i just got it because it was free and figured id repair it eventually so for now this project is on hold till i get the main board.


----------

